# Flex Fletch 187 or Easton Tite Flight 1.75



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anyone done a comparison of FF 187's against Easton Tite Flight 1.75's or Easton 2.0 on target arrows. Love to hear your opinions please.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I am switching all mine over to the Flite tite 2.0 vanes. They are better than the FF 187's and that is hard for me to believe but they are.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

keyman said:


> I am switching all mine over to the Flite tite 2.0 vanes. They are better than the FF 187's and that is hard for me to believe but they are.


Can you say why you decided to change Keyman please?


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

Check out this thread "Aftermath from Nationals - Fletch Testing."

on Archery-forum.com 

I would post the link but dont have enough posts

A 1400+ FITA shooter is testing both FF187's and TF 2.0's


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

the Easton Tite Flite 2.0's are easier to glue to the shaft, they are more durable when getting hit with other arrows, they are more rigid and I think it helps with fletching clearance on launcher type rests. I also think they make my arrows are more forgiving. This is a big statement for me since I have long felt that FF vanes were at the top of the mound of all the vanes. They are still super vanes but I like the Easton's just a little better and they cost half as much or less.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Keyman. They are obviously worth trying. I have never seen the Easton 1.75's which seem a much lower profile. Did you try or consider them at all?


----------

